# Has anyone successfully quit smoking tobacco?



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't smoke more than a pack a day, but that's still too much. Has anyone ever successfully kicked the habit? How long has it been since your last cigarette? Do you still think about smoking? What kind of advice would you give to a smoker who wants to quit?


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

I smoked a pack a day(2 packs a night on weekends, Ugh) for almost 10 years, I finally quit about a year ago and feel so much better. I seriously never get cravings anymore and the sight/smell of ciggs makes me so sick and rage lol. BUT it took me about 50 quit attempts to finally land this last one which has been almost a full year! I would say to keep trying, even if you break, keep trying, keep trying, keep trying. For me, it took the complete change of my lifestyle to successfully quit. I changed my routines, commute, behaviors, friends, eating habits, started exercising, ect ect. This might sound crazy extreme but it was what I had to do and I feel like a million bucks in comparison. I would focus on yourself and keep fighting, eventually you will find what works. P.S. Water really helped, Cold water, I drink like 4 litres a day now. Best of luck to you.


----------



## rodenhiser (Jan 24, 2013)

I smoked for three years, and quit in July of 2012, so I've been free from the grasp of Tobacco for what's coming up on two years. I quit for about five months at the end of 2011, and jumped back into it for a couple of months before quitting the habit for good.

I remember sitting on my toilet smoking; (I would "use the bathroom" as an excuse to hide my cigarettes from my girlfriend, who was convinced I quit for a long time) and I would think to myself "I don't see a point in my life where I'll ever not want to smoke." Needless to say, I'm at that point. I was even lighting cigarettes for my current girlfriend, and still do from time to time if she's busy. I don't puff on them, I don't inhale, I just light it and pass it without a single thought saying "smoke this".

I just weened myself off of them. I didn't bother replacing it, or trying anything to bide my time that I would normally smoke. I just smoked less and less. I went from a half pack or more a day down to 11, 10, 9, etc. It came to the point where I was smoking one a day, one every two days, and then when I was down to one a week I just quit because smoking just made me feel worse once I had it than the craving that initiated me to have it in the first place.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I quit 10 years ago..nicotine patches really helped me..they take the edge off the cravings..chewing sugar free gum helps too..drink lots of water..avoid getting drunk because it weakens ur will power..giving up smoking is the best thing I ever did..


----------

